# Questions on the Cariba Piranha and identification



## six_t8_bowtie (Feb 12, 2005)

I hope someone can help me i dont know a whole lot about piranhas. I have one in my 55g tank, and would like to add one or more to the tank but dont know if the one i have now will kill the others. I would like to have a couple of caribas in it cause i think those would be aggressive in a small group, or if any one else has an opinion of what they think is an aggressive piranha let me know. Also if someone could let me know what kind i have now, i would also like to sell it if it wouldnt get along with the caribas, he is 5" long. How could i go about selling it or should i just give it to a local pet store. Please help me out any info is appreciated.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_Moved to P ID_


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

i think thats a piraya... or a brandti? haha not to sure


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Spilo


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

yeah most def a spilo and not a brandti the fins dont line up, u guys should look in the info section more. Lol anyway there is a forum on here thats member classifieds I am almost positive you will find some 1 in ur area to buy/trade something remember, there is more to this site than just piranha discusion theres info theres downloads, theres non piranha this site has it all as well as a million subjects so threads dont need to be moved. good luck and welcome to the site


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

is that a mac?


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

definately a spilo.... he looks good


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus.


----------



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

six_t8_bowtie said:


> I hope someone can help me i dont know a whole lot about piranhas. I have one in my 55g tank, and would like to add one or more to the tank but dont know if the one i have now will kill the others. I would like to have a couple of caribas in it cause i think those would be aggressive in a small group, or if any one else has an opinion of what they think is an aggressive piranha let me know. Also if someone could let me know what kind i have now, i would also like to sell it if it wouldnt get along with the caribas, he is 5" long. How could i go about selling it or should i just give it to a local pet store. Please help me out any info is appreciated.
> [snapback]888642[/snapback]​


it's a spilo!


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

8-Ball said:


> six_t8_bowtie said:
> 
> 
> > I hope someone can help me i dont know a whole lot about piranhas. I have one in my 55g tank, and would like to add one or more to the tank but dont know if the one i have now will kill the others. I would like to have a couple of caribas in it cause i think those would be aggressive in a small group, or if any one else has an opinion of what they think is an aggressive piranha let me know. Also if someone could let me know what kind i have now, i would also like to sell it if it wouldnt get along with the caribas, he is 5" long. How could i go about selling it or should i just give it to a local pet store. Please help me out any info is appreciated.
> ...


It's a S. Maculatus ,look at the tail ... it doesn't end with a clear band,It ends with a dark band.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

...and i wouldn't sell it ,it is one of the nicest I've seen here









greetz


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus. S. spilopleura is normally red belly, black humeral spot visible at all times, elongated body, more bulldog faced and the tail band remains midline throughout most of its life.

S. maculatus terminal extends to the tail edge sometimes with a visible hyaline edge. 
Top is live image of S. maculatus collected by Jegu. Below is S. maculatus image of juvenile and subadult in Michel Jegu rehabilitation of S. spilopleura vs. S. maculatus. S. maculatus are normally gold or yellow belly, sometimes with black tips but always develop the near black band on the tail edge.
In Jegu description and photo you can clearly see the tail band with faint edge.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

Dont know what it is but its a really good looking fish


----------



## six_t8_bowtie (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the info. and the compliments. I appreciate it greatly. I am also having second thoughts on selling it cause it is a fun fish to watch specially when my cat sits by the tank, cause the cat wants the fish and the fish wants the cat, its funny to watch.


----------



## sdsupilot (Mar 16, 2005)

nice looking fish


----------



## sdsupilot (Mar 16, 2005)

so are ya gunna keep him or sell him, cuz i might be able to find a home for him


----------



## sdsupilot (Mar 16, 2005)

anyone know how much a fish like that would be worth?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID COMPLETE.


----------

